# Be a little more courteous!



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I was out on the extended Sunday morning up Big Cottonwood. I started up the trail-head in the dark, but on my way out I noticed a lot of blood on the trail. No biggy, figured someone got one. Well there is a creek that runs down this trail and about a 100 yards up from the trail head there was blood everywhere and a gut pile laying in the creek. Now who ever did this should lose there license in my opinion. :evil: To make things even worse a group of hikers walked up. I had the loving job of explaining to them why there is blood and a gut pile laying in the stream. I explained to them who ever did this is an idiot and do not represent us hunters very well. Then I had to explain to them that there was no danger in going hiking and they wouldn't get hit by an arrow. I also had to explain to them there was no rifle hunts going on up there. So people lets be more courteous, also I believe it is illegal to leave a gutpile in the stream where it is a drinking water source. The blood on the trail is understandable and will be covered up in the next storm, but the gutpile is inexcusable IMO.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Was it elk or deer?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I assumed deer by the size of the pile and it location, but it doesn't matter either way.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

You are right, it doesn't matter either way. However, I can understand a little bit better about leaving elk. If that is where an elk died then it is a major b!tch to move the elk and gut it somewhere else. Also the gut pile on an elk is very very big and after hauling out a whole elk, the gut pile is the last thing you would be worried about.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

That is what I thought was weird, it seems to me they drug/carried this animal almost a half mile to where they gutted it. I saw a blood trail from quite a ways up until I ran into the gut pile where the most blood was. That just seems like extra weight.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

now thats really messed up i cant believe people would do that


----------



## hunterbumb (Jul 25, 2009)

In the stream?? Now that's really messed up!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

How hard is it to move the guts to the side in some bushes ? Morons.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

lehi said:


> How hard is it to move the guts to the side in some bushes ? Morons.


Exactly and I actually feel bad, I probably should of moved it, but for hell sake I don't want to mess with a gutpile that isn't mine.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I found something similar few years ago in another part of the state during the general arcehry season. I had just started up a popular trail for both hunters and hikers and ran into two guys dragginf a spike out. I talked to them a few minuites about where and how they killed these deer and they mentioned that they had killed it right by the trail a few hundred yards further up. I continued up the trail and came across there kill site. They had left the gut pile right smack dab in the middle of the trail. I moved them off several yards behind some brush and kicked dirt over the blood. This trail gets a lot of traffic from hikers and non hunters so it owuld have been pretty bad if a family out hiking for the day ran into this.

Mark


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

It isn't courteous and we need to have more sense. 

Having said that it's sad that something like this is a big deal on the other hand. Utah's mountians are viewed more like central park than they are wilderness areas. It should be rude to leave a gut pile in the middle of the trail because it blocks it rather than having to worry about what others will think. We shouldn't have to drag it off several hundred yards and cover it up. Even my 2 year old daughter has seen a gut pile and watched me butcher a deer and she's not traumatized by it. Unfortunately that's the world we live in now. Sign of the times I suppose.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Well I was looking at it from a legal standpoint also. I believe it is illegal to leave a gutpile within 100 yards of the streams up there because it is a drinking water source. I agree with you, I don't see a big deal with a gutpile, but I am also sensitive to the fact that not everyone feels the same way I do and in fact up here I am in the minority.


----------

